# Embed algs and solves using Twizzle



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm excited to announce that you can now to embed algs and solves supported by Twizzle!
I've working on the functionality with @rokicki and iterating with @pjk on making this as useful as possible, and we hope you'll be able to use it to share a wide variety of algs and solves on the forum this way.

There are 3 ways to use this:

```
1. BBCode [alg] tag:     [alg=OLL]R U R' U R U2' R'[/alg]
2. BBCode [twizzle] tag: [twizzle=megaminx]R U R' U R U2' R'[/twizzle]
3. Twizzle URL:          https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?alg=R2+U2%27+R2%27+U%27+R2+U2%27+R2%27&puzzle=megaminx&stickering=PLL&title=Megaminx+PLL+Example&setup-anchor=end
```
Here are more usage details and examples:


*How to Use Twizzle embeds*

1. If you are sharing a 3x3x3 alg, you can use the alg BBCode tag and specify a "stickering" to highlight or dim cubies for various common speedsolving stages:


*Method**Available stickerings*CFOPOLL, PLL, LL, EOLL, COLL, OCLL, CLL, ELL, ZBLLLSLS, ELS, CLS, ZBLS, VLS, WVLSF2LF2L, Daisy, CrossZZEO, EOline, EOcrossRouxCMLL, L10P, L6E, L6EOPetrus2x2x2, 2x2x3


```
[alg=OLL]R U R' U R U2' R'[/alg]
```
Twizzle linkR U R' U R U2' R'


2. You can write an alg inside the twizzle BBCode tag for other puzzles. This cannot support other parameters, but it provides an easy way to show the effect of an alg on the solved state for the following puzzles:


Cubes:2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7Other WCA puzzles:clock, megaminx, pyraminx, skewb, square1Unofficial puzzles:gigaminx, fto, master_tetraminx, kilominx, redi_cube, melindas2x2x2x2


```
[twizzle=megaminx]R U R' U R U2' R'[/twizzle]
```
Twizzle linkR U R' U R U2' R'

3. For more general functionality, you can paste any URL from https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/ or https://alpha.twizzle.net/explore/ and it will automatically be converted into the twizzle BBCode tag. This allows you to separately specify:

The puzzle.
A speedsolving stage stickering (e.g. OLL, PLL, CLS, etc.)
Setup moves (e.g. a scramble).
Whether the setup state is "anchored" at the start (e.g. for a solve or pretty pattern) or at the end (e.g. for an alg).


```
Paste this:

https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?alg=R2+U2%27+R2%27+U%27+R2+U2%27+R2%27&puzzle=megaminx&stickering=PLL&title=Megaminx+PLL+Example&setup-anchor=end

... and it becomes:

[twizzle]https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?alg=R2+U2%27+R2%27+U%27+R2+U2%27+R2%27&puzzle=megaminx&stickering=PLL&title=Megaminx+PLL+Example&setup-anchor=end[/twizzle]
```
Twizzle linkR2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2'


*Additional Examples*

Speedsolve reconstruction:

```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?alg=y%27+L%27+D%27+U%27+R+%2F%2F+Double+X-Cross+%0Ay+U%27+L%27+U+L+%2F%2F+Slot+3+%0AR+U+R%27+%2F%2F+ELS+%0AU2+%5BR%27+D%27+R%3A+U%5D+%2F%2F+CLS+%0AU%27+M2%27+U%27+M2%27+U2%27+M2%27+U%27+M2%27+%2F%2F+PLL&setup-alg=L+F+L2+U%27+L+U2+D%27+L+U2+D2+R%27+F2+D2+B2+L2+D2+F2+R+B&title=Lucas+Garron%2C+4.88s+PB%0AOctober+20%2C+2020
```
Twizzle linky' L' D' U' R // Double X-Cross 
y U' L' U L // Slot 3 
R U R' // ELS 
U2 [R' D' R: U] // CLS 
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // PLL

FMC solution using caret NISS notation:

```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?alg=F+D%27+%2F%2F+2x2+Square%0A%5E%28F%27+D+B+F2+L%27%29+%2F%2F+2x2x3%0AB+U%27+B+%2F%2F+EO%0A%5E%28U%27+B2%29+%2F%2F+2x2+Square%0A%5E%28L+U+L%27+U+B2+U%29+%2F%2F+Finish&setup-alg=R%27+U%27+F+U2+B+D2+B+F2+R2+F+D2+B+D%27+B+U+F2+D%27+R%27+F2+U2+R%27+F%27+R%27+U%27+F&title=Cale+Schoon%0ANorth+Star+Cubing+Challenge+2020%0A3x3x3+Fewest+Moves%2C+Solve+%232
```
Twizzle linkF D' // 2x2 Square
^(F' D B F2 L') // 2x2x3
B U' B // EO
^(U' B2) // 2x2 Square
^(L U L' U B2 U) // Finish

4x4x4 OLL:

```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?puzzle=4x4x4&title=lucasparity&stickering=OLL&alg=r+U2+x+r+U2+r+U2%0Ar%27+U2+l+U2+r%27+U2%0Ar+U2%27+r%27+U2+r%27
```
Twizzle linkr U2 x r U2 r U2
r' U2 l U2 r' U2
r U2' r' U2 r'


FTO:

```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?puzzle=fto&alg=%5BRv%3A+R%27+U+R%27+D%27+R+U%27+R%27+D+R%27%5D&title=FTO+Commutator+Example
```
Twizzle link[Rv: R' U R' D' R U' R' D R']

Gigaminx pretty pattern:

```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?puzzle=gigaminx&title=Gigaminx+Extended+Superflip%0Aby+Per+Kristen+Fredlund&alg=BL2+B2%27+DL2%27+B%27+BL%27+B%27+DL2%27+BL2+B%27+BL2%27+B2+BL+DL2+B%27+DL+BL+B%27+BL2+DR2+U%27+%28F2+FR2%27+D2+FR+L2%27+1-4BR+1-4R2%27+U%295+F2+FR2%27+D2+FR+L2%27+1-4BR+1-4R2%27+U2+2DR2+u2%27+1-3R2+1-3BR%27+l2+fr%27+d2%27+fr2+f2%27+%28u%27+1-3R2+1-3BR%27+l2+fr%27+d2%27+fr2+f2%27%295+u+dr2%27+bl2%27+b+bl%27+dl%27+b+dl2%27+bl%27+b2%27+bl2+b+bl2%27+dl2+b+bl+b+dl2+b2+bl2%27
```
Twizzle linkBL2 B2' DL2' B' BL' B' DL2' BL2 B' BL2' B2 BL DL2 B' DL BL B' BL2 DR2 U' (F2 FR2' D2 FR L2' 1-4BR 1-4R2' U)5 F2 FR2' D2 FR L2' 1-4BR 1-4R2' U2 2DR2 u2' 1-3R2 1-3BR' l2 fr' d2' fr2 f2' (u' 1-3R2 1-3BR' l2 fr' d2' fr2 f2')5 u dr2' bl2' b bl' dl' b dl2' bl' b2' bl2 b bl2' dl2 b bl b dl2 b2 bl2'

Pyraminx Crystal, one of many puzzles supported by Twizzle Explorer:

```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/explore/?puzzle=pyraminx+crystal&alg=%28%5BR%2C+L%5D+y%2915&title=Pyraminx%20Crystal%20Example
```
Twizzle link([R, L] y)15

A puzzle specified using custom puzzle geometry, as implemented by @rokicki: 





```
https://alpha.twizzle.net/explore/?puzzle-description=d+v+0+e+0&alg=%28UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR+UF+UFR+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR+UF+UFR+UF+UFR+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR+UF+UFR%27+UF+UFR+UF+UFR+UF+UFR%29210
```
Twizzle link(UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR UF UFR UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR UF UFR UF UFR UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR' UF UFR UF UFR' UF UFR UF UFR' UF UFR UF UFR UF UFR)210

We hope you will find these features useful for sharing algs and solves throughout the forum! 
@rokicki and I are still actively working on Twizzle, so this is only the beginning. Please let us know when it works well, and when it could use additional functionality.


----------



## pjk (Dec 14, 2022)

Great work Lucas, looks awesome and will surely help with sharing algs and solves. Beautifully done.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 14, 2022)

Nice


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## OldSwiss (Dec 15, 2022)

Really cool. I think I will use that in the future 


I'm just testing some pyraminx algs and what I miss a little bit is a view from the top.
Most Pyraminx pages use that in alg sheets and the view from the front is a litte unfamiliar for me.
Do you think you could add that?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> Really cool. I think I will use that in the future
> 
> 
> I'm just testing some pyraminx algs and what I miss a little bit is a view from the top.
> ...


I assume this is because Pyraminx algs are usually for L4E? Do you have example links?

Also, do you think the *entire* animation should keep a top-down view or just the initial view? It's easy to do the entire animation in 2D, but I don't think that's what most people would want: https://codepen.io/lgarron/pen/BaVXMNN
I've experimented with a hybrid that starts top-down for 3x3x3 LL, and then switches to 3D once you start animating, which I could also try to apply to Pyraminx.


----------



## OldSwiss (Dec 16, 2022)

Here is an alg Sheet I use





L4E


Last 4 Edges (L4E)




cubing.mikeg.me.uk









L4E Pyraminx Tutorial on Strikingly


A tutorial for those wanting to learn the L4E pyraminx method.




pyraminxl4e.mystrikingly.com





You are right. The algs are mostly for L4E and there the bottom layer is not very interesting.

The 2D view looks cool but if you dont see the pieces move, it's hard to understand.
Maybe something like the FTO Example above.
Probably it's already enough to let the user turn the puzzle a little more. In the moment, if i try to change the view it blocks at some point and I can't turn it further.

This is from the front but the similiar view from the top would be optimal for me.
Maybe with markers to see the downside


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 16, 2022)

How do i make the white side a part of F2l? I’m trying to get some screenshots of F2l cases and when I use the F2l colors, it puts yellow on the bottom


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 16, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> How do i make the white side a part of F2l? I’m trying to get some screenshots of F2l cases and when I use the F2l colors, it puts yellow on the bottom


Right now, stickering is still pretty basic — if you specify a stage like F2L or PLL, it will use the default WCA color scheme & orientation.

I know that some people prefer different orientations from that — e.g. PLL on the yellow face — but this is surprisingly complicated because it's related to several concepts: solving stages, masks (dim/bright/ignored stickers), color substitutions and swaps (e.g. purple for orange), completely different color schemes, reorientation *before* setting up a case on the puzzle, reorientation *after* setting up case on the puzzle, and whether any of these can be safely translated into someone's personal preference (i.e. I want to see purple where orange would be) vs. whether they should consistent across everyone who sees them (e.g. when talking about a video with concrete colors), how to make this all accessible to people with color blindness and vision impairments, and how to present everyone with a way to configure these things in a general-purpose tool like Twizzle... without having 3-4 configuration options that all kind of do the same thing.

I have some ideas on how to support this eventually, but I don't want to promise a timeline on how soon that will be possible. However, it helps to hear requests like yours with use cases, so we know what to prioritize!

(Also, if you just want a set of screenshots for a project, I can probably help you more directly. Feel free to DM me!)


----------



## bcube (Dec 16, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> How do i make the white side a part of F2l? I’m trying to get some screenshots of F2l cases and when I use the F2l colors, it puts yellow on the bottom


Like this?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 16, 2022)

bcube said:


> Like this?


Yep


Lucas Garron said:


> Right now, stickering is still pretty basic — if you specify a stage like F2L or PLL, it will use the default WCA color scheme & orientation.
> 
> I know that some people prefer different orientations from that — e.g. PLL on the yellow face — but this is surprisingly complicated because it's related to several concepts: solving stages, masks (dim/bright/ignored stickers), color substitutions and swaps (e.g. purple for orange), completely different color schemes, reorientation *before* setting up a case on the puzzle, reorientation *after* setting up case on the puzzle, and whether any of these can be safely translated into someone's personal preference (i.e. I want to see purple where orange would be) vs. whether they should consistent across everyone who sees them (e.g. when talking about a video with concrete colors), how to make this all accessible to people with color blindness and vision impairments, and how to present everyone with a way to configure these things in a general-purpose tool like Twizzle... without having 3-4 configuration options that all kind of do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Ok no problem. Twizzle is still awesome! I’m just taking a couple of screenshots for a YT vid that I’m making.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

I tried putting inside a spoiler tag but it says "twizzle link" and the alg below

I'll try to reproduce the error later

I put a caption on the spoiler and there was like 4 or 5 twizzle urls on the post.
Then I took it off the spoilers and it worked


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2023)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I tried putting inside a spoiler tag but it says "twizzle link" and the alg below
> 
> I'll try to reproduce the error later
> 
> ...



Hmm, yeah, I just tried putting a whole bunch of Twizzle URLs inside a spoiler (with and without a spoiler summary caption), and I'm not able to observe any issues. Happy to take a look at a repro case!


----------

